# Emily's Kidding thread, day 146 Kidded



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Emily is now on day 72! I can't wait till she kids. I am hoping for lots of girls!!! She is getting bigger everyday!
ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

Pictures down further


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 72*

Just about halfway there!! Hope she does give you those girls!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 72*

Thanks, I dont even have one kid that I own from her now. So hopefully she will have does, she is big, of course not as big as her mother is who is 11 days ahead of her but, I think emily will have multiples.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 72*

ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 72*

Well I hope she gives you lots of goaties adn at least one girl


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 72*

Hoping your :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: wishes come true!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 73*


















Here she is today day 73. FYI she is at the end stages of being dryed off so that why her udder is so biug. she is a true milker that takes forever and dose not want to dry off


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 87*

Emily is now dryed off, she is getting bigger and bigger everyday. I would definatly say at least two seeing she is bigger than she was last year with Simba. Im hoping 3 kids.
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: or :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:

Emilys first buckling, Archer Has kids due in april too! Cant wait to see Emily Grand Kids, and Emily kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 87*

She certainly looks deep enough for :kidred: :kidred: ....and what a special girl to have that just won't dry up! Good for you!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 87*

Looking good!!  She is such a beautiful girl- hope she gives you :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 87*

I will be praying you get those :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 87*

Thanks everyone


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 87*

I did the poll test a few weeks ago and I smelt nothing!!!!! Thats a good sign


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 95*

Here is Emily today day 95  :leap: :clap: 

















Sorry about the Spots on her back she likes to wear her food! :laugh: 
Cant wait!!!! :stars: ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 95 *Updated Pictures!**

Looks like you might even get :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 95 *Updated Pictures!**

wow she is really large! hoping for girls for you


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 95 *Updated Pictures!**

She is now the same size or bigger than her mother is, her mother is due like 3 weeks before her


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 95 *Updated Pictures!**

She's looking really good! Thinking pink!!!!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 95 *Updated Pictures!**

Thanks,
I felt her udder for th first time in a month after drying her off and it seems to be a bit bigger!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 117 *Updated Pictures!**

checked on emily last night and her udder is starting to fill, this is the first time i remeber her filling so early


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 101 *Updated Pictures!**

Sounds like she may be having a litter for you! Thinking pink! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 101 *Updated Pictures!**

nice -- some of mine are being slow at filling darn goats


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 126 *Updated Pictures!**

Here is Emily today, day 127


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 127 *Updated Pictures day 12*

Looking good and you should def. get 2 (3rd maybe tucked in there) and hopefully. :kidred: :kidred: Very exciting getting closer!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 142*

emily is on day 142 and she has dropped! she normally kids on day 144 but she has a lot of kids this year!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 143 getting ready*

well she is on day 143 and no babies yet, but its not raining yet. it is supposed to rain monday and tuesday so knowing her thats when she will go. :hair:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 143 getting ready*

no babies yet, no ligaments, slightly posty but udder isnt tight yet day 144


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 143 getting ready*

ooo exciting


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 143 getting ready*

just checked on her and still no babies, she was chewing her cud. I really wonder when she is going to go


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 144 getting ready????*

probably going to wait it out as long as she can


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 1*

ok so today is Tuesday, Emilys favorite day of the week. She was born on a Tuesday and has had all her kids on a Tuesday too. Will she have her babies today? Day 145 :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 144 getting ready????*

hehe well maybe she will - are you home today?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 144 getting ready????*

no I have school all week long, well I just checked on her and still no babies :hair: so I wonder when she will kidd?????


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 144 getting ready????*

well still no babies this morning, but I think she is going to go today, she is very vocal, not eating, has a little discharge, and her udder is really full


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emily's Kidding thread, day 144 getting ready????*

well still no babies this morning, but I think she is going to go today, she is very vocal, not eating, has a little discharge, and her udder is really full


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

well Emily Kidded with 3 bucklings today. they pretty, one is dark buckskin, one is red and white with moon spots, and one is chocolate with moonspots.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry there wasn't a girl for you  But congrats on the boys!!! :stars: :leap: 

Can't wait for pics!! :clap:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

photos in birth anocements(sp) sorry its too early in the morning


----------

